# Dr. Joel Beeke Preaching at My Ordination, Feb. 14th in Los Angeles



## N. Eshelman (Dec 22, 2008)

Friends (especially those in Southern California): 

Dr. Joel Beeke of Puritan Reformed Seminary will be preaching at my ordination at the Los Angeles RPCNA on February 14th, 2009. 

The 'charge to the new minister' will be preached by Rev. Ray B. Lanning of First RP (Grand Rapids). 

The 'charge to the congregation' will [tentatively] be preached By Rev. Don Piper of Seattle RP Church. 

Dr. Beeke will be preaching at Oceanside URC the following day. 

Here are two opportunities for the SoCal brethren to hear him. 

Looking forward to seeing some of you there! 

Nathan


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 22, 2008)

Just your every day ordination service. Very nice. 


nleshelman said:


> Friends (especially those in Southern California):
> 
> Dr. Joel Beeke of Puritan Reformed Seminary will be preaching at my ordination at the Los Angeles RPCNA on February 14th, 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Just your every day ordination service. Very nice.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 22, 2008)

Wish I could be there! Congrats Nathan!


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 22, 2008)

*That's great, Nathan!*



 


Margarethttp://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe a few of us from NorCal should car pool down their and sleep on your floor? Sounds like a preaching opportunity that doesn't exactly come by every week!

I'm so glad you'll be here in CA to bolster confessional Presbyterianism, we need the support.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 22, 2008)

TimV said:


> Maybe a few of us from NorCal should car pool down their and sleep on your floor? Sounds like a preaching opportunity that doesn't exactly come by every week!
> 
> I'm so glad you'll be here in CA to bolster confessional Presbyterianism, we need the support.



Tim, 

I am hoping to arrange some cots in the Sabbath school rooms. If you are serious, I am sure we could host as many as want to come. 

My wife and I are staying in an apartment right next door until we find a house, so there will be showers available. The church has a large kitchen and fellowship hall- so there will be the ability to 'do breakfast'. Let me know what you think! 

Of course, you could all stay at Dennis' house- and snoop through his ever growing bow tie collection. 

-----Added 12/22/2008 at 07:39:59 EST-----

Tim, 

One other note of interest- any NAPARC elder can participate in the laying on of hands as well... imagine, the first Puritan Board ordination service!


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, I'm 3 hours north, so if some people farther north want, they can spend the night with us, and we can go together Sunday morning. Or someone can come up with a better plan. PM me all who are interested, I can take 5.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 22, 2008)

The ordination is on a Saturday.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

Who's Don Piper? He's not that guy that thinks he was in heaven, is he?  I'm just jealous that I don't get to hear Beeke.


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

Oops. Friday night then.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 22, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Who's Don Piper? He's not that guy that thinks he was in heaven, is he?  I'm just jealous that I don't get to hear Beeke.



No!  

Don Piper is the pastor of the Seattle RP Church.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations!



On pertinent occassions, the bananas are summoned to rejoice with us,



(these are reformed bananas, who take seriously the regulative principle yet are prone to spontaneous outburst of joy on due and fitting occassions)


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds great! Please remind us again when the date gets closer!


----------



## shackleton (Dec 22, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Ivan (Dec 22, 2008)

Nathan,

What a wonderful thing to have Dr. Beeke preach your ordination service. Simply wonderful!!

As to PB brethren in CA gathering for this event and an opportunity to hear Dr. Beeke preach twice.......*DO IT!!!*


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 23, 2008)

Agggggggghhhhhhhhhh!  

My best friend in the world is getting married THAT day!!!

What time is the ordination, pray tell? Maybe I can do both!

Hearing Beeke preach would be incredibly cool, particularly in a smaller venue. And the wedding is ONLY about 15 minutes away from your church.

-----Added 12/23/2008 at 12:27:20 EST-----



nleshelman said:


> Of course, you could all stay at Dennis' house- and snoop through his* ever growing bow tie collection*.
> 
> One other note of interest- any *NAPARC elder *can participate in the laying on of hands as well... imagine, the first Puritan Board ordination service!



Hmmmm, you offer up my place for the ordination guests, the first ordination in more than three decades where I would be ineligible to lay on hands.

And, for the record, the bow tie assortment stands at 18 (counting the novelty of the Dead Sea Scrolls tie).


----------



## Grymir (Dec 23, 2008)

Way cool!! Congrats! What what a honor.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 23, 2008)

Dennis, 

The ordination is at 1PM. Maybe your friend can change the date. (JK).


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations Nathan !!!
I wont be able to come, but I am still happy when one of reformed background gets ordanied, that would not happen here.


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 23, 2008)

Wouldn't miss it for the world (and the fact that I am driving Dr. Beeke back and forth from Oceanside!).

See ya soon, brother!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 23, 2008)

Nate,

The wedding is at 2:00!!! 

However, I may be able to slip in to the first part of the ordination, sit in the back, and still make it back for the wedding. There is NO way I can get out of the wedding. However, supporting a PB brother is also a priority. Besides, don't sweat the NAPARC elder rule on account of this credo. By the time you get to the laying on of hands, I will be listening to "I do" in another venue. 

My wife will probably kill me for trying to be in two places at the same time (she also frowns on my other attempts at omnipresence). However, it would be an honor to support you with partial attendance (even though it will be a bummer to miss meeting the other PB folks after the service plus the chance to get Beeke to sign one of my several books of his in my library!).

So here is the deal: I will promise to *try *to be at the first part of your ordination unless my wife threatens to leave me or put a "Denver boot" on my front wheel. 

BTW - and, yes, since you are the one who got me into wearing bow ties, that is all I wear anymore. So, you can expect me to show up in the sartorial excellence of my best freestyle bow.


----------



## KMK (Dec 23, 2008)

I will try to be there. The fact that it is Valentine's Day might be problematic.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 23, 2008)

Aw, come'on Ken. What is more romantic than a good ordination?

BTW, Nathan, my friend said that it is OK to miss the wedding . . . if I wanted to be shunned and tortured the rest of my life. So, the_ first _part of your ordination it will be.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations, brother. May that the Lord would bless your new congregation through your preaching.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 4, 2009)

We are getting close! 

I was asked to move this back up when the time got closer.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 4, 2009)

Nathan,

I will help spread the word out and I will see you and any other PB member there, Lord Willing.

I am about 20 minutes away from LARPC if any PB needs anything. BTW, I lived in Encino.

P.S.- Nathan I haven't forgotten about the sushi lunch, hope you haven't also.

Blessings


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Gil. Looking forward to it. Dennis and I will be 'doing lunch' at some point too.


----------



## TimV (Feb 4, 2009)

If anyone plans on going from north or central CA and will drive down 101 please PM me.


----------

